# I raw feed all four of my dogs



## Traveltmrn (Mar 7, 2009)

I started feeding my english mastiff at 8 weeks old raw, I switched my little dogs over at that time too. The vet was saying my dachie/pom mix was going to need a dental done. After three months on raw, he doesn't have one bit of tarter. Since I got Haley, I have switched her to raw too. They said she was a very picky eater. You could tell at her 49 lb weight. Every bone shows on her. She is eating raw like there is no tomorrow! I have a feeling I will have her weight in no time. 
I feed 2% body weight with my other three and 3% for her.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

my gsd was under weight when i got her at 45 lbs and about 4 months later she is 73 lbs and all muscle. my yorkies teeth are perfect now, no more dentals for us too. good to hear its working out for you too


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

So if raw food is so benefitical.... why do people (Vet included) get alarmed when I say I give angel raw chicken scraps??
(Of course she loves it which is why she STOLE AND ATE a bunch last week!)

How much raw meat do you feed? Do you mix in other stuff?
I would LOVE to switch Angel over, but I am thinking she might put me in the poor house


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

my raw is cheaper than the dog food i was giving her. my girls and boy have been eating raw since new year's day and havent been sickened by ecoli or salmonella yet and neither has anyone else's dogs ive heard of. read some books, go online to some raw feeder's websites and join some raw forums and ask questions. do your research. i really suggest books as you get the scientific stuff and you can refer to them as needed.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet MammySo if raw food is so benefitical.... why do people (Vet included) get alarmed when I say I give angel raw chicken scraps??


Lack of knowledge and fear that people will not research the diet enough to do it properly, IMO.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

SweetMammy, feeding raw is *cheaper* than feeding the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish that I was feeding. Not a lot cheaper, but some!

The worry with feeding raw anything is, that people will jump into it without doing the research first. This forum REALLY helps with that, though! How much MM to feed? How much RMB to feed? How do you start-- how slowly is slowly? How soon can you try a new protien source, etc? This forum totally helped me research before I began!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

SweetMammy, I totally agree with Brightelf. Thanks to this forum I JUST (as in 3 days ago) switched my 11 month old to a half raw, half kibble diet (kibble for breakfast, raw for dinner.) So far no problems! She's eating it all just fine and her poops look good. I even found whole chickens for 59 cents/lb which is about half the cost of her kibble (which is not a higher end, grain free kibble.) 

Now my only task is to try to convince my mom to switch since one of our dogs at home has HORRIBLE teeth and needs them cleaned but my parents just don't see the point in paying all that money to put a dog to sleep for a teeth cleaning. It's kind of ridiculous. Plus, Angel is getting old and it probably wouldn't be the best thing for her to be put under for any reason like that. I think she's intrigued, but is waiting for me to really get into my "test run." Haha.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

JerzeyGSD - you should take a chicken wing over to your Mom's dog. Even just a couple a week will help with the teeth!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangJerzeyGSD - you should take a chicken wing over to your Mom's dog. Even just a couple a week will help with the teeth!


I keep "threatening" to do that! Haha.


----------



## Traveltmrn (Mar 7, 2009)

The problems with vets are that they get very minimal education on nutrition and the education they get is taught by the dog food companys. So of course they have a one sided view. After I did much research and found that many kibbles have euthanized dogs and cats in them that was enough for me. 
I feed all four of my dogs for approx. 120 bucks a month and one of those dogs is an english mastiff! Much cheaper than trying to feed TOTW or another good kibble.
people make feeding raw complicated, it isn't. It is what they get as a total not each meal. If you think about in the wild, some days they get meat, some days bones, some days organ. It really is simple, just scary in the beginning. I do not supplement at all, no need. Dogs do not need veggies, In fact, they get no nutrition unless they pulverized.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not only is the bone in the RMB beneficial for cleaning teeth, there are enzymes that help with it too. Green tripe,while it is ground has these enzymes as well. So even if they aren't crunching bones the raw meat cleans the teeth.
http://www.thewholedog.org/artcarnivores.html


----------



## Traveltmrn (Mar 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet MammySo if raw food is so benefitical.... why do people (Vet included) get alarmed when I say I give angel raw chicken scraps??
> (Of course she loves it which is why she STOLE AND ATE a bunch last week!)
> 
> How much raw meat do you feed? Do you mix in other stuff?
> I would LOVE to switch Angel over, but I am thinking she might put me in the poor house


For the amount you figure out 2% of your dogs ideal adult weight. For instance, my mastiff should weigh around 180 when done according to her parents. So, she should get a little over 3.5 lbs total per day. Some days she gets a little more, some days a little less. Out of that 2%, 60 % should be meat, 20% bone, 20% organ meat. Sounds complicated, but it really isn't. I use to weigh everything when I first started, after a few weeks, You can eye ball it. When you start out, you stay with one protein source, usually chicken, Only feed that for 2 weeks to 1 month then add in another, etc. It really isn't complicated. No need to add veggies or anything else. Dogs are carnivors and opportunistic ominovors. They will only eat fruits of veggies if no meat is available in the wild. It is the best thing you can do for your dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

20% organ meat is a bit much. I prefer to recommend 5%.


----------

